# MN Opener



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Where is everyone planning on going for opener. I myself will be in Chicago for some CE,  , but usually that isn't a big deal because opener is usually not that great. This year , I think, will be a good opener.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Detroit Lakes, as usual. Bluegills during the day, walleye in the mornings/evenings. Giddyup! (Should really stay in VC and fish smallies though!  )


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I will be in the Brainerd Lakes area myself.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Detriot Lakes area. I have to work from 0615 until ? so I will be out for the later bite.


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

I'll be on Mille lacs, hope to be on the water at midnight but we'll see what the weather does. I'll post up how we do, im ready to slam some eyes.........and get back to my native sota land.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Minnesota is DUMB!!!! They have an "opener" for a fish...... oke:

:lol: Relax...relax....I'm just messing with you guys. Sounds like the weather shouldnt be all that bad. Good luck....I still think you guys are crazy for going out at midnight.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I will be working on the opener.I dont like fishing when the hoards are out in force.Maybe next weekend when things slow down.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

will be curious to see how crowded upper red lake will be. sounds like they are going to monitor how many eyes are taken this year.


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Opener was real good for us on Mille Lacs. Two of us got 48 fish in a day and a half. We could have had a 50 fish day on Sunday alone if I wouldnt have had to go home for mothers day. All fish were nice, no pigs though. Biggest was 24.5" a couple 23"ers, then every inch down to about 13". Fishing is looking to be great on the lake this summer, once the females start biting consistently it's going to be real fun.

How'd everybody else do?


----------

